# Season 2 of Digimon



## Tf'd Toucan (Nov 30, 2012)

Season 1 of digimon, is what i have been watching no problem. Its all on Youtube in english, but i have been having tons of trouble finding a source for season 2, the one that i would prefer to watch. Anyone know where to find a good spot?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 30, 2012)

Hulu?

Also, shouldn't this be in The Tube?


----------



## Conker (Dec 1, 2012)

Whenever I needed to watch anime without paying, I've always had fine luck just using Google. All the old anime sites I used to use back in high school are no more, and for good reason I imagine. What with the whole "not paying to watch" aspect of it. Those guys need money too.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Official-...d=1354342095&sr=8-1&keywords=Digimon+season+2


You can wait till then.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 1, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-Official-...d=1354342095&sr=8-1&keywords=Digimon+season+2
> 
> 
> You can wait till then.



Toshabi...in life I was too a miser~

Tonight you will be visited by 3 ghosts, each more furry than the last!! Don't suffer my fate! WhhooooOOOOoooOOOOh


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Toshabi...in life I was too a miser~
> 
> Tonight you will be visited by 3 ghosts, each more furry than the last!! Don't suffer my fate! WhhooooOOOOoooOOOOh




It's not Christmas Eve Bob Cratchet. Go away and get back to work, lest you want to find yourself in need of a better situation. >:[


----------



## Taralack (Dec 1, 2012)

Original dub or bust. Positron subs are who you want to look for.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2012)

Moving to the Tube, with a friendly reminder that any links to illegal sources (torrents, rips, etc) will be met with a quick infraction or ban (depending on circumstances).


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 1, 2012)

I prefer Tamers Now that was the best in the digimon seasons. Season 1 & 2 were connected though so they make sense.


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Dec 1, 2012)

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z73/ambermphillips/mike-patton-300-001.jpg


_EDIT: I've changed your links to ilegally-hosted episodes of the series for a picture of Mike Patton making a funny face. -Corto_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2012)

Corto said:


> Moving to the Tube, with a friendly reminder that any links to illegal sources (torrents, rips, etc) will be met with a quick infraction or ban (depending on circumstances).


I don't think Toei nor Saban would really care if you pirated some old anime from the 2000's.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2012)

That's up to to the judiciary and legislative powers to decide, not you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2012)

Corto said:


> That's up to to the judiciary and legislative powers to decide, not you.


If they DID care I'm sure they would try to shut down Ryuu Rouge and Wolf Pack Productions by now.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2012)

You don't seem to understand. This is not a debate or discussion of any kind. It's illegal and, more immediatly, against forum rules (as a consequence of being illegal) so it's no go. I literally can't give any less of a fuck about your opinion on the subject, so stop pushing the issue because it won't change anything.

EDIT: Actually, I correct myself. The subject can be interesting, from an academic point of view, so if you want to start a discussion on the importance/feasibility of copyright laws, feel free to start a new thread so as not to derail what little discussion could be held here. But your opinion won't change either actual law or the forum rules, so it's not something that's up for discussion here. It's simple: Don't link to this kinda pirated shit. Boom. Not so complicated.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2012)

Corto said:


> But your opinion won't change either actual law or the forum rules, so it's not something that's up for discussion here. It's simple: Don't link to this kinda pirated shit.


Advertising is also against forum rules tbh.

_EDIT:Thanks for pointing out the rules to a moderator, I had never read them before. I don't want to reply so as not to continue derailing this, but unless Saban or whoever comes to post about the DVDs, it's not "advertising" for us. So unless you want to continue this conversation to permit or forbid absolutely all links because you're too damned stubborn and/or stupid to understand how rules/the law works, shut the fuck up. In fact, even if you want to continue, shut up or PM me or send a letter to a senator or something. But cut this shit out or I'm infracting you for derailment. -Corto

EDIT x2: Or, you know, just link to pirated stuff because you're a special snowflake and the rules don't apply to you, oh brave rebel. I'll just wash my hands and point someone else from the staff to the relevant post with a friendly reminder that such links are immediatly bannable offenses. _


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/The-Official-...d=1354342095&sr=8-1&keywords=Digimon+season+2
> 
> 
> You can wait till then.


 Want.....

@OP  I believe the whole subbed season is available on CrunchyRoll.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 1, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> Want.....
> 
> @OP  I believe the whole subbed season is available on CrunchyRoll.


Hilarious enough, The whole season of 02 is in _English subtitles_ on Funimation.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2012)

Check Animecrazy.net or something like that.


----------

